# هل العهد القديم هو توراة موسى ؟



## اب هند (11 يونيو 2010)

معلش في سوال كمان هل العهد القديم هو توراه موسي عليه السلام؟
وهل التوراه هي الوصايا العشره التي كتبت علي الواح من الحجر؟


----------



## اب هند (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: هل الكتاب المقدس كان حكرا علي الكنيسه*

معليش انا عارف ان انا طولت في الموضوع ده سامحوني.


----------



## alpha&omega (11 يونيو 2010)

الكتاب المقدس ينقسم الى جزئين اساسيين هما العهد القديم و العهد الجديد :

العهد القديم ينقسم الى اسفار هي : 

سفر التكوين	    سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني	سفر دانيال
سفر الخروج	     سفر عزرا	            سفر هوشع
سفر اللاويين	     سفر نحميا	            سفر يوئيل
سفر العدد	     سفر أستير	            سفر عاموس
سفر التثنية	     سفر أيوب	            سفر عوبديا
سفر يشوع	     المزامير	            سفر يونان
سفر القضاة	     سفر الأمثال	            سفر ميخا
سفر راعوث	    سفر الجامعة	             سفر ناحوم
سفر صموئيل الاول   سفر نشيد الأناشيد	سفر حبقوق
سفر صموئيل الثاني سفر إشعياء	             سفر صفنيا
سفر الملوك الاول	    سفر إرميا	             سفر حجي
سفر الملوك الثان    سفر مراثي إرميا	سفر زكريا
سفر أخبار الأيام الأول	سفر حزقيال	سفر ملاخي


و الاسفار الخمسة الاولى هي التوراة :

سفر التكوين	   
سفر الخروج	     
سفر اللاويين	     
سفر العدد	     
سفر التثنية

و الوصايا العشر موجودة في خروج 1:20-17 وتثنية 6:5-21

الوصايا العشر كتبت على الواح الحجر وليس التوراة كلها وليس بالطبع العهد القديم حسب ما اعرفه


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (11 يونيو 2010)

أ. الكتاب كله موحي به من الروح القدس الذي ساق أناس الله القديسون لكي يكتبوا ما كتبوه راجع،
(2تي16:3++2بط21:1)


ب. أخبار الخلقة وأخبار الآباء تناقلت عبر رجال الله الأتقياء بدون تشويه عبر
أجيال نحددها كالآتي، آدم – متوشالح – سام – إبراهيم – إسحق – لاوى –
قهات – موسي. والأحداث هنا تم تناقلها شفويًا من جيل إلي جيل.


ج. إذا كان الله قد أظهر لموسي مثال لخيمة الإجتماع علي الجبل ليصنع مثلها راجع (خر40:25) )، فهل لا نتصور أن الله لا يظهر كل الحق لموسي سواء بصورة
أو برؤيا ليكتبه شهادة للأجيال وهذا الكلام سيبقي لآخر الأيام، في الوقت الذي
يظهر له الله مثالا لخيمة سينتهي إستخدامها بعد عدة مئات من السنين.


د. موسي تهذب بكل حكمة المصريين(خر10:2)+أع21:7فهو قادر علي
الكتابة.


ه. جاءت الأسفار الخمسة تضم كثير من الكلمات المصرية. صفنات فعنيح (تك45:41) وأسنات (تك45:41) وبعض اسماء المدن وإستخدم لكلمة كأس الكلمة
المصرية طاس. وأورد عادات مصرية معروفة مثل عزل إخوة يوسف عن يوسف والمصريين علي المائدة


والمعلومات الجغرافية الواردة صحيحة فهذا يقطع بأن كاتب هذه الأسفار عاش
في مصر ويعرفها.


----------



## صوت الرب (12 يونيو 2010)

أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
التوراة ليس هي العهد القديم
بل هي الجزء الأول من العهد القديم ( أول 5 أسفار )
و التوراة ليست هي الوصايا العشرة
بل الوصايا العشرة مكتوب في التوارة


----------



## اب هند (12 يونيو 2010)

هل يوجد اصول للتوراه او الحجر اللي اتكتب عليه ؟
مع العلم ان اللي كتب الوصايا العشره هو الله بيده


----------



## صوت الرب (12 يونيو 2010)

اب هند قال:


> هل يوجد اصول للتوراه او الحجر اللي اتكتب عليه ؟
> مع العلم ان اللي كتب الوصايا العشره هو الله بيده


كلامك غير دقيق عزيزي صحيح أن ألله اعطى
موسى الوصايا العشرة على لوحين كما
نقرأ في سفر الخروج 31

[q-bible]12 ثُمَّ اعْطَى ( ألله ) مُوسَى عِنْدَ فَرَاغِهِ مِنَ الْكَلامِ مَعَهُ فِي جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ لَوْحَيِ الشَّهَادَةِ: لَوْحَيْ حَجَرٍ مَكْتُوبَيْنِ بِاصْبِعِ اللهِ.[/q-bible]

و لكن موسى قام بكسر هذين اللوحين 
كما نقرأ في سفر الخروج 32 

[q-bible]19 وَكَانَ عِنْدَمَا اقْتَرَبَ الَى الْمَحَلَّةِ انَّهُ ابْصَرَ الْعِجْلَ وَالرَّقْصَ. فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ مُوسَى وَطَرَحَ اللَّوْحَيْنِ مِنْ يَدَيْهِ وَكَسَّرَهُمَا فِي اسْفَلِ الْجَبَلِ
[/q-bible]
و بعد ذلك نقرأ أن ألله أمر موسى بنحت لوحين مثل الاولين
و إعادة كتابة ما كان مكتوبا في اللوحين المكسورين
كما نقرأ في سفر الخروج 34

[q-bible]1 ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «انْحَتْ لَكَ لَوْحَيْنِ مِنْ حَجَرٍ مِثْلَ الاوَّلَيْنِ فَاكْتُبَ انَا عَلَى اللَّوْحَيْنِ الْكَلِمَاتِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَى اللَّوْحَيْنِ الاوَّلَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ كَسَرْتَهُمَا. 
2 وَكُنْ مُسْتَعِدّا لِلصَّبَاحِ. وَاصْعَدْ فِي الصَّبَاحِ الَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ وَقِفْ عِنْدِي هُنَاكَ عَلَى رَاسِ الْجَبَلِ. 
3 وَلا يَصْعَدْ احَدٌ مَعَكَ وَايْضا لا يُرَ احَدٌ فِي كُلِّ الْجَبَلِ. الْغَنَمُ ايْضا وَالْبَقَرُ لا تَرْعَ الَى جِهَةِ ذَلِكَ الْجَبَلِ». 
4 فَنَحَتَ لَوْحَيْنِ مِنْ حَجَرٍ كَالاوَّلَيْنِ. وَبَكَّرَ مُوسَى فِي الصَّبَاحِ وَصَعِدَ الَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ كَمَا امَرَهُ الرَّبُّ وَاخَذَ فِي يَدِهِ لَوْحَيِ الْحَجَرِ.[/q-bible]


----------



## اب هند (12 يونيو 2010)

تمام يعني مقلتش حاجه غلط . هل الالواح اللي كتبها موسي موجوده الي الان ؟


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (12 يونيو 2010)

راجع سفر الخروج
موسى كسر اللوحين لغضبه على الشعب 


اللوحين الذين صنعوا من جديد فُقِدوا في الحروب و السبي.​


----------



## اب هند (12 يونيو 2010)

هل كانت محفوظه في مخطوطات او ما شابه ذلك؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 يونيو 2010)

> هل كانت محفوظه في مخطوطات او ما شابه ذلك؟


سؤالك غلط خالص .
ركزى معايا .

لوحى الشريعة غير موجودين الان .
بينما ما داخل لوحى الشريعة فهو اساسا مسجل بايد موسى فى كتابته للتوراه . وهى الان ضمن العهد القديم .


----------



## اب هند (12 يونيو 2010)

طيب هل هي نفس التوراه اللي موجوده مع اليهود حاليا؟ ولا في اختلاف؟


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (12 يونيو 2010)

اب هند قال:


> طيب هل هي نفس التوراه اللي موجوده مع اليهود حاليا؟ ولا في اختلاف؟



لو فكر اليهود فى تحريف الكتاب المقدس لكان الأجدر بهم أن يحذفوا منه الصفحات التى تتحدث عن كذب أبيهم إبراهيم وخطيئة داود ملكهم (بالزنى والقتل) كذلك انهيار وانحراف سليمان حكيمهم .

لو فكر اليهود فى التحريف لحذفوا من الكتاب الويلات التى يتعهدهم بها الله كشعب متمرد كما فى ( لا 26: 27-31، إش 1: 2-7، 6: 9-12) .


رغم أن اليهود ينكرون مجىء السيد المسيح وصلبه وموته وقيامته إلا أننا نجد هذه النبوات والحوادث فى كتابهم إلى الآن.. ينكرونها لعداوتهم الشديدة للسيد المسيح حتى صلبوه، ولكنهم لم يقدروا أن يحذفوا حرفاً واحداً منها .



لقد كتب العهد القديم بواسطة 40 كاتباً يختلفون تماماً فى صفاتهم، فمنهم الفلاسفة مثل موسى النبى ومنهم الراعى البسيط جامع الجميز مثل عاموس والقائد الحربى يشوع وساقى الملك نحميا، ومنهم إشعياء رجل القصور ودانيال رئيس الوزراء وسليمان الملك وصاحب الحكمة.. كما اختلف الكُتاب عن بعضهم فى ظروف تسجيل الوحى الإلهى فموسى سجل أسفاره فى البرية، أما إرميا فسجلها فى ظلمة الجب. أما داود النبى فكتب مزاميره عند سفوح التلال وهو يرعى خرافه كما أنه سجل بعض مزاميره والحرب قائمه بينما كان العكس تماما حينما كتب سليمان.. والبعض كتب وهو فى شدة الفرح والبعض الآخر وهو فى قمة الألم والسجن والقيود مثل القديس بولس الرسول ورغم هذا نجد أن الكتاب المقدس يمتاز بوحدة ترابطية عجيبة لا تناقض فيها ولا خلل. وقد إتفقوا معا فى موضوع نبوتهم وهى مجىء السيد المسيح وصلبه وقيامته. أليس هذا دليلاً على عدم التحريف بل ثبات الكتاب المقدس وقدسيته حيث نرى روح الله فى كل هذه الأسفار ملموساً من سفر إلى سفر ومن آية إلى آية يعصم الكاتب من السقوط أو الزلل، لذلك يحلو للبعض أن يطلقوا على الكتاب المقدس أنه سيمفونية إلهية يعزف على آلاتها العديد من العازفين ليخرجوا إلى العالم -  بقيادة الروح القدس - بهذه التحفة الفريدة من الإعلانات الإلهية .



هل يعقل أن اليهود الذين وضعوا القوانين الحازمة على كتبه الناموس (نساخ الوحى) يقومون بتحريف الكتاب المقدس، أن نظرة سريعة لبعض هذه القوانين ترد على من يدعى بتحريفهم هذا بالرد القاطع .



لقد جاء فى هذه القوانين ما يلى بالحرف الواحد موجهة الحديث للنساخ : 

قبل أن تكتب كلمة واحدة من كتاب الله عليك أن تغسل جسدك وتلبس الثياب العبرانية وتجهز نفسك بالأفكار الخشوعية .
الرقوق التى تكتب عليها لابد أن تكون من جلود الحيوانات الطاهرة شرعاً .
الحبر الذى تكتب به يجب أن يكون أسوداً نقياً مجهزاً من خليط الكتن (الهباب) والكربون (تراب الفحم البلدى) والعسل :
مع أنك تعرف بل تحفظ كتاب الوحى عن ظهر قلب فلا تكتب كلمة واحدة من ذاكرتك. إرفع عينيك إلى نسختك والفظ الكلمة بصوت عال قبل أن تخطها .
قبل أن تكتب لقباً من الألقاب التى يلقب بها الله عليك أن تغسل قلمك، وقبل أن تكتب إسم الإله الأعظم يجب عليك أن تغسل جسدك كله .
بعد الانتهاء من نسخ نسختك ومراجعتها إذا وجدت بها ثلاث غلطات فيجب عليك أن تعدم تلك النسخة .
بالإضافة إلى ما سبق فقد فرض على كل ناسخ كاتب من كتبة الشريعة أن يعد حروف كتابه. وفرض عليه أن يعرف كم حرفا من كل نوع سيكتب فى الصفحة الواحدة قبل أن يبتدىء فيها بالكتابة وفرض عليه أن تكون سطور كل صفحة من الرقوق مساوية للأخرى وأن كل سطر يكون ثلاثين حرفا.. كذلك منع الكاتب من التحدث أثناء الكتابة، كما أنهم أوصوا كل من لا يقوى على القيام بكل هذه الواجبات أن يخرج من بين صفوف نساخ الوحى الإلهى، فهل بعد هذا يتجاسر أحد أن يقول أن اليهود قد حرفوا الكتاب المقدس؟! .
إن الله الذى أعطى الكتاب المقدس تعهده بحمايته كما جاء فى (إش 40: 8) "كلمة إلهنا فتثبت إلى الأبد"، وكما أوصى الله شعبه فى القديم قائلاً "كل الكلام الذى أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعلموه، لا تزيد عليه ولا تنقص منه"(تث 12: 32) .
جاء فى ختام الكتاب المقدس كله فى آخر سفر الرؤيا قول الوحى الإلهى.. "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة فى هذا الكتاب، إن كان يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة، ومن المدينة المقدسة، ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب.. يقول الشاهد بهذا نعم، أنا آتى سريعاً آمين" (الرؤيا 22: 81-20) .
كما لا يعقل أن يحرف اليهود العهد الجديد لأنهم إذا حاولوا ذلك لكان الأجدر بهم أن يحذفوا منه شهادته بأنهم صالبو السيد المسيح، وقد صبت عليهم اللعنات، مثل قول السيد المسيح "هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا"(مت 23: 28) لذلك فالقول بأن اليهود قد حرفوا الكتاب المقدس هو قول غير مقبول ولا يرتضيه العقل. وكيف يمكن لليهود أن يحرفوا العهد الجديد وهو موجود بأعداد ضخمة بين أيدى المسيحيين الذين يعادونهم .


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (12 يونيو 2010)

اذن التوراه الموجوده هي هي التوراه 

لا يوجد اختلاف ولا تناقضات

كلام الرب لا يتغير ازلي......................ابدي
​


----------



## اب هند (12 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك ايها الاستاذ الفاضل 
ولكني لم اتحث مطلقا عن اي تحريف. ولكن سؤال لكي اتاكد انه نفس التوراه فقط التي بين ايديكم.


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (12 يونيو 2010)

اب هند قال:


> اشكرك ايها الاستاذ الفاضل
> ولكني لم اتحث مطلقا عن اي تحريف. ولكن سؤال لكي اتاكد انه نفس التوراه فقط التي بين ايديكم.


 


*التوراة الموجودة عند اليهود هي نفسها التوراة الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس لدى المسيحين ..*

*فلا اليهود اتهموا المسيحين بالتحريف والتغير وكتابنا موجود عندهم *

*ولا المسيحين اتهموا اليهود بالتحريف وكتابهم موجود لدينا ..*

# ................................... #

حرر بواسطة المشرف


----------



## الحوار البناء (22 يونيو 2010)

ممكن أدخل في الحوار ....علشان أنا تهت :d:d لأنيي و الله السؤال ده كنت عاوز أسألوا 



 #---------------------------------#
من أجل الحفاظ على النظام الذي يعود بالفائدة على جميع الأعضاء تم التحرير بواسطة المشرف للدخول بأسئلة جديدة ومتعددة على موضوع عضو آخر 



و سامحوني اذا بدر مني أي خطأ 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*العهد القديم كتبة كذا نبي مش موسي بس لان فية احداث كتير جدا حدثت بعد موسي و تولي كتبتها الانبياء بعد موسي و العهد القديم اللي في الكتاب المقدس كلة هو من اليهودية و موجود عندهم لكن اليهود و المسيحية ليس واحد لان المسيحية هي مكلمة للياهودية وليس نقض لها
اما اسئلة الحوار البناء (ارجو عند وضع اسئلة اخري يكون كل سؤال في موضوع حتي لا يتم الحزف للمخالفة)
(1)يعني التوراة كلها 5 أسفار ؟ 
الخمسة المذكورين هم من كتبهم موسي ولكن هناك انبياء بعد موسي كلمو الناموس حتي مجي السيد المسيح

(2)التوراة جزء من الانجيل ؟
التوراة(الناموس) جزي من الكتاب المقدس لان الانجيل هو تكلمة لما جاء بالعهد القديم

(3)هل الانجيل جاء ليكمل التوراة ؟
نعم
لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ. 
يعني انتو الاثنين متحدين ؟؟
انتو الاثنين اخوة ؟؟
جميعكم لكم نفس الكتاب و تتبادلوه ؟؟
لا مش متحدين لان اليهود هم من صلب المسيح ولا نتبادل الكتب لان هم ايمانهم غير ايماننا و اسلوبهم غير اسلوبنا
فَسَأَلُوهُ: «فَلِمَاذَا أَوْصَى مُوسَى أَنْ يُعْطَى كِتَابُ طَلاَقٍ فَتُطَلَّقُ؟» 
قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ مُوسَى مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُطَلِّقُوا نِسَاءَكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَكَذَا. 
المسيحية هو تكملة لما جاء في اليهودية و المسيح اتم النبوات التي في العهد القديم*


----------



## أَمَة (22 يونيو 2010)

الحوار البناء قال:


> ممكن أدخل في الحوار ....علشان أنا تهت :d:d لأنيي و الله السؤال ده كنت عاوز أسألوا


 

أخي *الحوار البناء*

يمكنك أن تدخل في الحوار لو بقيت ضمن السؤال المطروح اصلا.

أم طرحك لأسئلة أخرى فهو تعدي على موضوع عضو آخر

لذلك يرجى منك طرح سؤالك في موضوع منفصل لكي نرد عليك ويكون الموضوع لك فقط.



الحوار البناء قال:


> و سامحوني اذا بدر مني أي خطأ
> و السلام عليكم


 
أهلا وسهلا بك وبأسئلتك ولكن الرجاء المحافظة على نظام القسم ووضع كل سؤال في موضوع منفصل *وليس أكثر من سؤال واحد في نفس الموضوع ولا أكثر من موضوعين في اليوم الواحد*.


----------



## اب هند (24 يونيو 2010)

لماذا تفسير المسيحين للتوراه مختلف عن اليهود؟


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يونيو 2010)

> ماذا تفسير المسيحين للتوراه مختلف عن اليهود؟


*تقصد الشريعة ولا النبوات؟؟*


----------



## اب هند (25 يونيو 2010)

اعتقد الشريعه والنبؤات؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 يونيو 2010)

*


اب هند قال:



اعتقد الشريعه والنبؤات؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب وايه المشكلة؟
اليهود بياخدو الكتاب بشكل حرفي
و بيفسروه بحرفية
ولهم رؤية معينة
و احنا بنفسره برؤية اخري
​*


----------



## اب هند (26 يونيو 2010)

وهل من حق كل عالم تفسير العهد القديم علي حسب ايمانه؟


----------



## Twin (26 يونيو 2010)

*أخ أب هند*
*ألأيس هذا سؤلك ؟*​


اب هند قال:


> معلش في سوال كمان هل العهد القديم هو توراه موسي عليه السلام؟
> وهل التوراه هي الوصايا العشره التي كتبت علي الواح من الحجر؟


*ما دخله بهذا ؟*​


اب هند قال:


> وهل من حق كل عالم تفسير العهد القديم علي حسب ايمانه؟


*ولكن لننتهي ....*
*التفسير يا أخي ليس علي هوي كل شخص !*
*بل هو تفسير يستند علي الأدله التاريخية والكتابية والإيمانية *
*وهناك عدة تفاسير منها التفسير الحرفي والرمزي والروحي والإيماني أيضاً*
*وليس كل من هو يقرأ يستطيع التفسير فالتفسير ليس هوائي بل علي علم ودراسة سليمة وكاملة ...*
*فالكثير من الأباء والقديسين والرهبان والقساوسة والبطاركة لم يفسروا الكتاب المقدس وهذا لأن التفسير له ناسة وله أبطاله *

*عامة أجابة سؤالك المختصرة لا*
*لننتهي ....*​


----------



## اب هند (28 يونيو 2010)

انا لم اذكر ان اي احد يفسر علي هواه ولكن قلت عالم اي لديه القدره علي الفهم الكامل للايات . وكان المقصزد من السؤال طالما تؤمنون باتوراه التي لدي اليهود لماذا لا تاخذون بتفسيرهم وهم اعلم به منكم؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (28 يونيو 2010)

*


اب هند قال:



انا لم اذكر ان اي احد يفسر علي هواه ولكن قلت عالم اي لديه القدره علي الفهم الكامل للايات . وكان المقصزد من السؤال طالما تؤمنون باتوراه التي لدي اليهود لماذا لا تاخذون بتفسيرهم وهم اعلم به منكم؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


من قال انهم اعلم به منّا؟
ثانيا : اليهود يفسرون الكتاب بما يتناسب مع رؤيتهم الدينية


بص هفهمك باختصار عشان نقفل النقطة دي عشان تفهمها

اليهود معترفين بكل شئ مما نحن معترفين به
ماعدا شئ واحد
ان يسوع هو المسيح المنتظر

ولكنهم يتفقون ان المسيح الذي هو الله المتجسد سوف يتجسد و يأتي ليخصهم
مفهوم الخلاص عندهم جسدي اكتر منه روحي
يعني كانوا منتظرين مسيح يأتي بجيوش و ملك أرضي و مجد أرضي
و يخوض بهم حروب يحررهم من احتلال الرومان

لذلك رفضوه
لم يفهموه

اليهود حرفيين و نظرتهم محدودة
و كان المسيح دائم التوبيخ لهم بسبب حرفية الوصايا
و هذا دليل





1 كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ. 
2 هَذَا جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مُعَلِّماً لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ مَعَهُ». 
3 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ». 
4 قَالَ لَهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ: «كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ الإِنْسَانَ أَنْ يُولَدَ وَهُوَ شَيْخٌ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بَطْنَ أُمِّهِ ثَانِيَةً وَيُولَدَ؟» 
5 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ. 
6 اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ. 
7 لاَ تَتَعَجَّبْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكَ: يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُولَدُوا مِنْ فَوْقُ. 
8 اَلرِّيحُ تَهُبُّ حَيْثُ تَشَاءُ وَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهَا لَكِنَّكَ لاَ تَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ تَأْتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ. هَكَذَا كُلُّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ». 
9 فَسَأَلَهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ: «كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ هَذَا؟» 
10 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ مُعَلِّمُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ هَذَا!
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا دليل من مواجهة مباشرة بين المسيح و رئيس اليهود
انهم يأخذون الكلام بحرفية ولا يفهموت معناه الروحي

و هذا دليل آخر





23 وَاجْتَازَ فِي السَّبْتِ بَيْنَ الزُّرُوعِ فَابْتَدَأَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ يَقْطِفُونَ السَّنَابِلَ وَهُمْ سَائِرُونَ. 
24 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ: «انْظُرْ. لِمَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ فِي السَّبْتِ مَا لاَ يَحِلُّ؟» 
25 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ مَا فَعَلَهُ دَاوُدُ حِينَ احْتَاجَ وَجَاعَ هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ 
26 كَيْفَ دَخَلَ بَيْتَ اللَّهِ فِي أَيَّامِ أَبِيَاثَارَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَأَكَلَ خُبْزَ التَّقْدِمَةِ الَّذِي لاَ يَحِلُّ أَكْلُهُ إلاَّ لِلْكَهَنَةِ وَأَعْطَى الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهُ أَيْضاً؟» 
27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمُ: «السَّبْتُ إِنَّمَا جُعِلَ لأَجْلِ الإِنْسَانِ لاَ الإِنْسَانُ لأَجْلِ السَّبْتِ. 
28 إِذاً ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضاً».
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اذن السيد المسيح نفسه يقول انهم لا يفهمونه بالشكل الكافي
لذلك حذرنا السيد المسيح منهم كذا مرة





1 حِينَئِذٍ خَاطَبَ يَسُوعُ الْجُمُوعَ وَتَلاَمِيذَهُ 
2 قَائِلاً: «عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مُوسَى جَلَسَ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ 
3 فَكُلُّ مَا قَالُوا لَكُمْ أَنْ تَحْفَظُوهُ فَاحْفَظُوهُ وَافْعَلُوهُ وَلَكِنْ حَسَبَ أَعْمَالِهِمْ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا لأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ وَلاَ يَفْعَلُونَ. 
4 فَإِنَّهُمْ يَحْزِمُونَ أَحْمَالاً ثَقِيلَةً عَسِرَةَ الْحَمْلِ وَيَضَعُونَهَا عَلَى أَكْتَافِ النَّاسِ وَهُمْ لاَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُحَرِّكُوهَا بِإِصْبِعِهِمْ 
5 وَكُلَّ أَعْمَالِهِمْ يَعْمَلُونَهَا لِكَيْ تَنْظُرَهُمُ النَّاسُ فَيُعَرِّضُونَ عَصَائِبَهُمْ وَيُعَظِّمُونَ أَهْدَابَ ثِيَابِهِمْ 
6 وَيُحِبُّونَ الْمُتَّكَأَ الأَوَّلَ فِي الْوَلاَئِمِ وَالْمَجَالِسَ الأُولَى فِي الْمَجَامِعِ 
7 وَالتَّحِيَّاتِ فِي الأَسْوَاقِ وَأَنْ يَدْعُوَهُمُ النَّاسُ: سَيِّدِي سَيِّدِي! 
8 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلاَ تُدْعَوْا سَيِّدِي لأَنَّ مُعَلِّمَكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الْمَسِيحُ وَأَنْتُمْ جَمِيعاً إِخْوَةٌ. 
9 وَلاَ تَدْعُوا لَكُمْ أَباً عَلَى الأَرْضِ لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
10 وَلاَ تُدْعَوْا مُعَلِّمِينَ لأَنَّ مُعَلِّمَكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الْمَسِيحُ. 
11 وَأَكْبَرُكُمْ يَكُونُ خَادِماً لَكُمْ. 
12 فَمَنْ يَرْفَعْ نَفْسَهُ يَتَّضِعْ وَمَنْ يَضَعْ نَفْسَهُ يَرْتَفِعْ.
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


و وبخهم قائلا





 متى الأصحاح 23 العدد 13 «لَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تُغْلِقُونَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ فَلاَ تَدْخُلُونَ أَنْتُمْ وَلاَ تَدَعُونَ الدَّاخِلِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ!

متى الأصحاح 23 العدد 14 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَأْكُلُونَ بُيُوتَ الأَرَامِلِ ولِعِلَّةٍ تُطِيلُونَ صَلَوَاتِكُمْ. لِذَلِكَ تَأْخُذُونَ دَيْنُونَةً أَعْظَمَ.

 متى الأصحاح 23 العدد 15 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَطُوفُونَ الْبَحْرَ وَالْبَرَّ لِتَكْسَبُوا دَخِيلاً وَاحِداً وَمَتَى حَصَلَ تَصْنَعُونَهُ ابْناً لِجَهَنَّمَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْكُمْ مُضَاعَفاً! 

 متى الأصحاح 23 العدد 23 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تُعَشِّرُونَ النَّعْنَعَ وَالشِّبِثَّ وَالْكَمُّونَ وَتَرَكْتُمْ أَثْقَلَ النَّامُوسِ: الْحَقَّ وَالرَّحْمَةَ وَالإِيمَانَ. كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا هَذِهِ وَلاَ تَتْرُكُوا تِلْكَ. 

 متى الأصحاح 23 العدد 25 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تُنَقُّونَ خَارِجَ الْكَأْسِ وَالصَّحْفَةِ وَهُمَا مِنْ دَاخِلٍ مَمْلُوآنِ اخْتِطَافاً وَدَعَارَةً! 

 متى الأصحاح 23 العدد 27 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تُشْبِهُونَ قُبُوراً مُبَيَّضَةً تَظْهَرُ مِنْ خَارِجٍ جَمِيلَةً وَهِيَ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ مَمْلُوءَةٌ عِظَامَ أَمْوَاتٍ وَكُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ. 

 متى الأصحاح 23 العدد 29 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَبْنُونَ قُبُورَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَتُزَيِّنُونَ مَدَافِنَ الصِّدِّيقِينَ
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ونحن يعمل فينا الروح القدس و يرشدنا الي ما هو صحيح

كما قال معلمنا بولس في رسالة رومية

رومية الأصحاح 9 العدد 1 أَقُولُ الصِّدْقَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ لاَ أَكْذِبُ وَضَمِيرِي شَاهِدٌ لِي بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ​كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 12 العدد 3 لِذَلِكَ أُعَرِّفُكُمْ أَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ وَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِرُوحِ اللهِ يَقُولُ: «يَسُوعُ أَنَاثِيمَا». وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَقُولَ: «يَسُوعُ رَبٌّ» إِلاَّ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.​
فهل بعد كل هذا تريدنا ان نأخذ كلامهم ام نترك العمل لارشاد الروح القدس؟

فهمت ولا نقول كمان؟
اتمني تكون بتسأل عشان تفهم مش عشان تقاوح​*


----------



## أَمَة (28 يونيو 2010)

اب هند قال:


> انا لم اذكر ان اي احد يفسر علي هواه ولكن قلت عالم اي لديه القدره علي الفهم الكامل للايات .


 

ليس عندنا ما يسمى *عالم *بل *لاهوتي*.
فهم وشرح الأيات لا يكون باجتهد فردي بل بناء على فهم الكنيسة للكتاب المقدس بعهديه وتراثها المقدس المتوارث عبر القرون إعتبارا من أيام الرسل.




اب هند قال:


> وكان المقصزد من السؤال طالما تؤمنون باتوراه التي لدي اليهود لماذا لا تاخذون بتفسيرهم وهم اعلم به منكم؟


 
*نؤمن* *بالعهد القديم* *لأنه* *كتاب الله.*

*لا نأخذ بتفاسير اليهود لنفس السبب *... *لأنه كتاب الله *الذي *تكلم فيه على لسان أنبيائه* عن كل ما يتعلق بالإنسان من خلقه الى عصيانه وموته مرورا بوعده -أي وعد الله- عن *مجئ المخلص من نسل إمرأة* (تكوين 3:15) *وتجسده من عذراء*. 

*مكان ولادة السيد* *المسيح* (بيت لحم) *مذكور.*
أدق التفاصيل التي جرت بعد أن علقوا السيد المسيح على الصليب (اقتراع الجنود على لباسه) *مذكورة*.
*عدم كسر عظم من عظامه* كما جرى للصين اللذين صلبا على يمينه وعلى يساره ذكر *أيضا.*

*الشواهد *كثيرة جدا ومشاركات كثيرة لن تتسع لذكرها.

*اليهود الذين أمنوا بالمسيح* هم من بشروا به ونشروا بشارة الخلاص بين الأمم وسفكت دماؤهم من أجله الإنجيل.

*والذين لم يؤمنوا به* يفسروا على هواهم لأن السيد المسيح قال عنهم:

متى الأصحاح 13 العدد 14 *فَقَدْ تَمَّتْ* *فِيهِمْ نُبُوَّةُ إِشَعْيَاءَ*: *تَسْمَعُونَ سَمْعاً وَلاَ تَفْهَمُونَ وَمُبْصِرِينَ تُبْصِرُونَ وَلاَ تَنْظُرُونَ. *

لو قرأت الإنجيل لوجدت الأحاديث الكثيرة التي يشير بها السيد المسيح الى النبؤات عنه. أكتفي بما جاء في لوقا الأصحاح :4 

*15* وَكَانَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي مَجَامِعِهِمْ مُمَجَّداً مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ. 
*16* وَجَاءَ إِلَى النَّاصِرَةِ حَيْثُ كَانَ قَدْ تَرَبَّى. وَدَخَلَ الْمَجْمَعَ حَسَبَ عَادَتِهِ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ *وَقَامَ لِيَقْرَأَ* 
*17* *فَدُفِعَ إِلَيْهِ سِفْرُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ*. وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ السِّفْرَ وَجَدَ* الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ مَكْتُوباً فِيهِ: *
*18* «*رُوحُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ لأَنَّهُ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ أَرْسَلَنِي لأَشْفِيَ* *الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ ولِلْعُمْيِ بِالْبَصَرِ وَأُرْسِلَ الْمُنْسَحِقِينَ فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ* 
*19* *وَأَكْرِزَ بِسَنَةِ الرَّبِّ الْمَقْبُولَةِ*». 
*20* *ثُمَّ طَوَى السِّفْرَ وَسَلَّمَهُ إِلَى الْخَادِمِ وَجَلَسَ*. وَجَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ كَانَتْ عُيُونُهُمْ شَاخِصَةً إِلَيْهِ.
*21* فَابْتَدَأَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ: «*إِنَّهُ الْيَوْمَ قَدْ تَمَّ هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ فِي مَسَامِعِكُمْ*». 
22 وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ يَشْهَدُونَ لَهُ وَيَتَعَجَّبُونَ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِ النِّعْمَةِ الْخَارِجَةِ مِنْ فَمِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا ابْنَ يُوسُفَ؟» 

الرجاء قراء الاصحاح بأكمله لفائدة النفوس. 

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/4


*لا يمكن أن يفهم العهد القديم الا من خلال العهد الجديد.*

 حتى تلاميذ السيد المسيح لم يفهموا هذا الا بعد قيامته.

نقرأ في لوقا الأصحاح 24 
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/alab/Luke/24
عن تلميذي السيد المسيح اللذين كانا مسافرين في اليوم الثالث من صلبه في طريقهما الى عمواس، وهي قرية تبعد حوالي 7.5 ميلاً شمال غربي أورشليم.

كانا في شدة الحيرة والإرتباك لانهما لم يكونا قادرين إستعياب ما حصل. فظهر لهم السيد المتحنن القائم من الموت. ولم يعرفاه لأن تفكيرهما به كان منحصرا بإنسانيته، فشرح لهم الكتب ثم كسر الخبز وبارك وحيئنئذِ فتحت أعينهما  وعرفاه كما تقول الأية 31 من الأصحاح.

اقتطف من الأصحاح الايات التي تشهد بصحة تفسيرنا ومفهومنا للعهد القديم:

*25* فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «أَيُّهَا الْغَبِيَّانِ وَالْبَطِيئَا الْقُلُوبِ فِي الإِيمَانِ بِجَمِيعِ مَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الأَنْبِيَاءُ 
*26* أَمَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ بِهَذَا وَيَدْخُلُ إِلَى مَجْدِهِ؟» 
*27 ثُمَّ ابْتَدَأَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ يُفَسِّرُ لَهُمَا الأُمُورَ الْمُخْتَصَّةَ بِهِ فِي جَمِيعِ الْكُتُبِ*. 

*32* فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمَا لِبَعْضٍ: «أَلَمْ يَكُنْ قَلْبُنَا مُلْتَهِباً فِينَا إِذْ *كَانَ يُكَلِّمُنَا *فِيالطَّرِيقِ* وَيُوضِحُ لَنَا الْكُتُبَ؟*» 


أرجو أن يكون لك في هذا فائدة .


http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/alab/Luke/24


----------



## أَمَة (28 يونيو 2010)

*لا يمكن أن يفهم العهد القديم الا من خلال العهد الجديد.*


تأكيدا على العبارة أعلاه، أحب أن أضيف أن *بولس* الرسول كان من *أشد اليهود غيرة على دين أبائه، *وكان متمرسا في التوراة والشريعة والنبؤات، وكان *ألد أعداء المسيحية،* وسافر الى دمشق مزودا بالأوامر لملاحقة اليهود المؤمنين الذين فروا من الإضطهاد، بعد أن ظهر اليه السيد المسيح وهو في طريقه الى دمشق وآمن به أنفتحت عيناه الروحية وكتب رسائله العديده، وخصوصا *رسالته الى العبرانيين،* يبشر اليهود بالمسيح وبأنه المخلص مشيرا الى النبؤات في كتبهم ومثبتا أقواله ب *الآيات التي لم يفهمها الا بعد أن عرف المسيح. *

اقرأ ماذا يقول عن نفسه سفر الأعمال الأصحاح 22:

*3* «*أَنَا رَجُلٌ يَهُودِيٌّ* وُلِدْتُ فِي طَرْسُوسَ كِيلِيكِيَّةَ وَلَكِنْ رَبَيْتُ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ* مُؤَدَّباً عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْ غَمَالاَئِيلَ عَلَى تَحْقِيقِ النَّامُوسِ الأَبَوِيِّ*. *وَكُنْتُ غَيُوراً لِلَّهِ كَمَا أَنْتُمْ جَمِيعُكُمُ الْيَوْمَ. *
*4* وَاضْطَهَدْتُ هَذَا الطَّرِيقَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتِ مُقَيِّداً وَمُسَلِّماً إِلَى السُّجُونِ رِجَالاً وَنِسَاءً 
*5* كَمَا يَشْهَدُ لِي أَيْضاً رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَشْيَخَةِ الَّذِينَ إِذْ أَخَذْتُ أَيْضاً مِنْهُمْ رَسَائِلَ لِلإِخْوَةِ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ ذَهَبْتُ لِآتِيَ بِالَّذِينَ هُنَاكَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ مُقَيَّدِينَ لِكَيْ يُعَاقَبُوا. 

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Acts/22

وفي رسالته الثانية الى أهل كورنثوس يقول:

*22* *أَهُمْ عِبْرَانِيُّونَ؟* *فَأَنَا أَيْضاً*. *أَهُمْ إِسْرَائِيلِيُّونَ؟* *فَأَنَا أَيْضاً*. *أَهُمْ نَسْلُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟* *فَأَنَا أَيْضاً*.
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/2Corinthians/11

ولكنه بعد إيمانه بالسيد المسيح فهم ما لم يفهموه.

أرجو أن يكون لك في هذا فائدة.


----------

